# Sidelining?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It is possible to do what you are proposing, but you need a realistic plan to move hundreds of pounds of honey. "Selling to the neighbors" probably isn't going to cut it. So what could work for you?

Do you have property where a roadside stand would make sense? Are you willing to spend time selling at 'farmers markets', and is there a large enough population market base nearby? 

Since you seem to be in Texas, can you meet the rules here? 
https://txbeeinspection.tamu.edu/beekeepers/honey/


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I have to disagree with the selling to neighbors comment. It can work. Start slow, get your reputation built and it’ll work out. We sell word of mouth and can’t keep enough in stock after 4 years. It’s hard to compete with the farmer market people that buy bulk then repackage and sell as local. Ask them where they keep bees at. I know where mine comes from and what’s done with hives.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

amk said:


> I’m not doing this for money but it would be a nice perk.


You are starting out just as I did back in the early 90's.
One suggestion that I have is to buy Quickbooks and track every penny in and out.
One day, when I had maybe 20 hives I asked my wife if she had some cash because I was going to run to a friends house and buy a couple of queens.
She said, " It sure seems like you spend a lot of money on those bees".
She was right. It did _seem_ like I was spending a lot of money.
From that point on I tracked every penny. It actually adds to the fun of it all.
From the day that she made that comment, I have never spent one single penny on bees.
Every penny since has come from the wings of bees.
Of course, the pollination income has ended up carrying the biggest share in the business.
But I would have never had a clue about the questions you ask if I had not set up books early on.
Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

*in my best Master Yoda voice* "To Harry you listen too"

On a side note...sounds like your wife and mine know each other!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I run about 50. My time is to valuable for a farmer market. But I do do one Festival. I sell out of my house, a couple health food stores. Farm markets that I keep my bees at. One thing that help was a sign on the back of my truck. Have had people follow me home to buy. I all so sell nucs in the spring. And all products that the hive produces.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

For me, the profit word is the key between a hobbyist and a sideliner. I have a hobby that pays for itself plus a little cash left on the table that the IRS wants a cut, which doesn't leave much compensation for my labors. If it wasn't for the hobby part, it wouldn't be worth my time; aren't ya glad we first do this for the fun of it?


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

I have built a decent sideline running about 20 hives, not all of which are honey producers. I sell nucs, Honey, and charge for cutouts. I track the income and the outgo in a ledger to make sure it is worth all the time, and so far it is paying my equipment, insurance, and incidental bills. To date, word of mouth and an annual community wide yard sale has sold me out of honey faster than my bees make it.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no idea if I make money or lose. But, I have a heck of alot of fun and don't need a health club membership. So it is keeping me alive and keeping me busy all the time. I just made 50 frames while the steak was on the grill. I will be buying my second forklift and 5th shipping container and a 15k generator. So there is always something to do. I love the toys and forklifts come in handy for all sorts of things.


----------

